# The worse place to be a smoker in the US



## LGHT

Here in California is the worse by far and it keeps more restrictive every year!!

It was the first state to ban smoking state wide in all enclosed workplaces.
Then to be more restrictive you can't smok within 20 feet of the entrance or operable window of a public building.
smoking in a moving vehicle while in the presence of a minor is an infraction (even if your in a convertible)
most cities including LA have already banned all smoking in all city parks
most beachs have already banned all smoking on the beach, piers, and area that are not privately owned
several cities have banned smoking in certain outdoor areas, including shopping malls, strip malls, and shopping centers
in my city new townhomes and condo complexes are being built as "smoke free" because the patios are so close together
several hotels have decided to go all smoke free and the ones that still allow smoking no longer allow you to smoke on the patio of your room and you must go to a small "designated" smoking area

The icing on the cake is now my HOA is trying to ban cigar smoking in the complex because the smoke may end up going into an open window or patio!!

Gotta love living in California!

Ok rant off...


----------



## FlyersFan

It does suck. Atlanta has recently designated some parks as "smoke free" zones as well. My favorite example of this is a strip of grass and trees down the middle of a residential street that was labelled a "park" with no smoking signs every hundred feet or so. 

I can understand a few of the smoking bans, but the constant push toward banning smoking everywhere is absurd. If I want to enjoy a smoke in my carport I should be able to, I'm on private property after all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its a shame i love California! I was in San Diego a while back signs all over but no one went out of the way to enforce it. Especially by the beach and tourist areas.


----------



## pippin925

LGHT said:


> Here in California is the worse by far and it keeps more restrictive every year!!
> 
> several hotels have decided to go all smoke free and the ones that still allow smoking no longer allow you to smoke on the patio of your room and you must go to a small "designated" smoking area
> 
> Gotta love living in California!
> 
> Ok rant off...


I was just in San Francisco a few weeks back and couldn't believe how restrictive the hotels were. I was in one of the hotels by the airport and during check in I asked where I could smoke and was told the designated smoking area out front. Now I travel a lot for work and some hotels are more restrictive than others, but there has always been someplace adequate to smoke. Picnic tables, gazebo, patio area, etc... But not in Cali, I walked out front looking for the smoking area and come to find it this little plexiglass structure that's fully enclosed except for a 3' wide doorway. This thing was no lie, the size of maybe two phone booths stuck together. There were already 3-4 people in there and I saw the smoke billowing out of the plastic smoke box so I passed on smoking a cigar. I came to the conclusion that California wants to kill off the smokers so they made these little plastic smoke huts to stuff all the smokers in them.

What's best is the fact that they don't want you smoking cigarettes, no cigars, no pipes. But if you light up a joint you're a hero. :ask::dunno:


----------



## tosis

I just moved from California to Utah and I'm going to make the argument that Utah is worst for cigar smokers in several ways.

1.86% tax per stick based off the msrp. It always made me laugh when people would complain about B&M prices in Cali. I was always surprised how cheap they seemed compared to Utah

2.No smoking in any public building or place of business. This includes all cigar stores. In a state that has really cold winters all I can say is it sucks. I actually quit smoking cigars the last winter that I lived here. Luckily one of the B&M found a loophole. They built a smoking shed on their outdoor patio. Technically it's outside the place of business so they got around the ridiculous law. I can't wait till I can build my dream home with a man cave/smoking room built in.


----------



## Laynard

Yep. Cali hates smokers. Ironically, cigarette smokers are everywhere! I think hipsters are making the push. My sister lives in Davis where it's an infraction to smoke in one place, i.e. you have to be walking while you smoke. Pretty absurd.


----------



## LGHT

pippin925 said:


> What's best is the fact that they don't want you smoking cigarettes, no cigars, no pipes. But if you light up a joint you're a hero. :ask::dunno:


hahaha I get up to SF every once and a while and those smoking shacks are really funny. I was in downtown and was told I couldn't smoke and walked by some hippies smoking a fat joint. Cops drive right by and don't even bother with them. The funny part is the law doesn't allow any smoking unless it's for "medicinal" purposes go figure.


----------



## Incognito11

tosis said:


> I just moved from California to Utah and I'm going to make the argument that Utah is worst for cigar smokers in several ways.
> 
> 1.86% tax per stick based off the msrp. It always made me laugh when people would complain about B&M prices in Cali. I was always surprised how cheap they seemed compared to Utah
> 
> 2.No smoking in any public building or place of business. This includes all cigar stores. In a state that has really cold winters all I can say is it sucks. I actually quit smoking cigars the last winter that I lived here. Luckily one of the B&M found a loophole. They built a smoking shed on their outdoor patio. Technically it's outside the place of business so they got around the ridiculous law. I can't wait till I can build my dream home with a man cave/smoking room built in.


I am currently a resident of WA and i would have to say it is directly on par with the difficulties of Utah.
@tosis i will be coming through for my annual christmas trip for a couple weeks and i was hoping you could light on which B&M was successful with the loophole?
I've been searching online hoping to find something and have had quite a bit of difficulty besides finding a possibility at a place called "Beehive" cigars in SLC

Thanks man!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Everywhere including NV and AZ. It's almost worldwide, except China.


----------



## Herf N Turf

It's so ironic. I lived in Californistan for some time and never visited a metro area where I couldn't smell pot smoke on every block. Yet, there's such disdain for traditional smoking media, like cigarettes and cigars. Pipes still seemed to be fairly well tolerated, since I suppose they felt the guys smoking them were old, therefore "grandfathered" in.

Bottom line? V-O-T-E!!!! and get active in supporting YOUR rights. Trust me, the left wants to take them ALL away and allow the gubmint to regulate EvErYTHIng! The only thing they have going for them is the comfort of knowing that we'll sit on our asses and passively let them get away with it all.

Caveat: This is about as political as this thread's going to be allowed to be, so be sure you THINK before you post.


----------



## TiminBC

I am surprised by the extent of the restrictions I am hearing about as I thought it was better in the US than Canada. There is no where I can legally smoke in my city other than someones home. I live in an apartment building which forbids it but I can hear doors opening all night in the cold weather. Our parks are off limits but this is unenforceable. The powers that be acknowledged this but said people would likely adhere to the bylaws regardless. I do not think they understand the idea that people need to smoke somewhere. 

The only way I can see it getting worse is roaming gangs of non-smokers on search and destroy missions. When caught you would be drowned in bylaw citations.


----------



## tosis

Incognito11 said:


> i will be coming through for my annual christmas trip for a couple weeks and i was hoping you could light on which B&M was successful with the loophole?
> I've been searching online hoping to find something and have had quite a bit of difficulty besides finding a possibility at a place called "Beehive" cigars in SLC
> 
> Thanks man!


Beehive is the place you want to go. They have a nice smoking shed built on their outdoor patio. Their humidor is pretty well stocked as well. Sorry for the late response, been kinda busy this week with moving back to Utah.


----------



## Incognito11

Thanks @tosis ! I will be in the Southern SLC area for the holidays so well definitely have to check out the Beehive! Possibly see ya there?!


----------



## tnlawyer

tosis said:


> Beehive is the place you want to go. They have a nice smoking shed built on their outdoor patio. Their humidor is pretty well stocked as well. Sorry for the late response, been kinda busy this week with moving back to Utah.


I just moved from SLC back to Nashville. I agree with you on the taxes being insane.

I shopped at Beehive fairly frequently and would always buy a few sticks from them, but did most of my purchasing online. The fellow that works there (glasses and a beard) was always very nice and helpful. I remember him telling me about the patio area...very clever. Wonder how long it will be before some a-hole complains and it's taken away...


----------



## huskers

HA, seen the title and was just going to post California.


----------



## tosis

tnlawyer said:


> Wonder how long it will be before some a-hole complains and it's taken away...


I'm praying to the tobacco gods that never happens. As of right now, it's the only place I can smoke a stogie indoors.


----------



## tnlawyer

tosis said:


> I'm praying to the tobacco gods that never happens. As of right now, it's the only place I can smoke a stogie indoors.


Tell the guy who works there that John from Tennessee says hello and that I'm enjoying the lower prices out here :lol:


----------



## beercritic

Not to gloat, but Kentucky is pretty sweet.


----------



## Merovius

In California you go outside, problem solved. In Minnesota you feeeze your ass off.

I gotta say that the worst places are northern climates that dip below 30. Id go even further to say that the Northwest (Seattle) is probably the worst with its constant rain. Ever try to smoke a cigar in misty rain when its 40 out? Not a pleasant experience, just lots of frustration.

I understand this about anti smoking laws but I just wanted to offer a healthy dose of perspective. Hopefully it makes you feel a bit better.


----------



## vuttomundo

New York City is by far the worst, Total smoking bans even outside, highest tobacco taxes.


----------



## Hiroshiro

Santa Monica and Long Beach pretty much banned smoking. It is illegal to smoke inside your apartment or anywhere outside. If your house is tooclose to your neighbor's it is not allowed either and your neighbors can call the cops on you …


----------



## LGHT

Yeah I lived on the west side in Century City for years and saw it coming. Bottom line is not matter what happens non-smokers will always have the votes so it's just a matter of time before the rest of the cities take notice and try and do "the right thing".


----------



## Myrddwn

I live in Salt Lake City, Utah, and yeah, it's not exactly smoker friendly. Or drinker friendly, either. The laws here are pretty darn restricting, but considering the dangers of second hand smoke, I don't object. What I DO mind is that sales have to be Face to Face, which means no internet orders. Well, sometimes a little civil disobedience is called for. Especially considering the 83% tax rate on tobacco...
What cheeses me off the most is the hypocrisy of the state GOP legislature. They rant about Big Government and the Nanny State making decisions for us, about how restricting the size of sodas, but in the next breath insist they know best when it comes to moral decisions like devil rum and tobacco.
So I buy my sticks where I deem best, and smoke in my own yard, my garage in the winter, my back deck, and even my front porch; with no shame.


----------



## thechasm442

I'm in the Chicago area and it's bad. High taxes and very anti-smoking laws. You have to be outside and away from doors everywhere in Illinois except for select B&M's and smoking lounges/hookah bars. For 3-5 months out of the year you either freeze or avoid cigars.


----------



## McFortner

thechasm442 said:


> I'm in the Chicago area and it's bad. High taxes and very anti-smoking laws. You have to be outside and away from doors everywhere in Illinois except for select B&M's and smoking lounges/hookah bars. For 3-5 months out of the year you either freeze or avoid cigars.


You know they do that just to make Al Bundy's life even more miserable than it already is. :bitchslap:


----------



## thechasm442

hahahaha

I love Al Bundy


----------



## Spankmeister

Not to get off topic, but look at all Al Bundy's hair! At first I thought it was Bon Jovi.


----------



## Branzig

I live in Washington and I think it rivals New York for ludicrous tobacco laws.

It's illegal to smoke indoors anywhere for the most part, your own home exempt obviously.
It's illegal to smoke in your car if there are children under 18 present. (I don't disagree with this law, just stating it)
It's illegal to smoke inside a cigar shop or lounge unless you apply for the proper permits (which always get turned down). There are 3 local cigar and pipe shops that lost their smoking lounges and the state refuses to allow them to re-open.
You can't smoke in "any public area" which includes parks, sidewalks, and 25 feet within any door. So if you want to smoke outside it better be on your property or in the middle of the street, 25 feet away from doorways.
Sin tax is outrageous, A pack of cigarettes is 12-17 bucks, a tin of frog morton after tax is 27 bucks, and a budget cigar a la Macanudo will be 10-15 bucks after tax.
It is illegal to ship or receive loose leaf tobacco by mail. Making it a felony if I mail order pipe tobacco. Punishable up to a $10,000 fine and 5 years in prison.


----------



## LGHT

Branzig said:


> It is illegal to ship or receive loose leaf tobacco by mail. Making it a felony if I mail order pipe tobacco. Punishable up to a $10,000 fine and 5 years in prison.


Wow I didn't know about that loose leaf law!! I wonder if they are trying to cut out people willing to roll there own cigars or something?


----------



## Benton629

Branzig said:


> I live in Washington and I think it rivals New York for ludicrous tobacco laws.
> 
> It's illegal to smoke indoors anywhere for the most part, your own home exempt obviously.
> It's illegal to smoke in your car if there are children under 18 present. (I don't disagree with this law, just stating it)
> It's illegal to smoke inside a cigar shop or lounge unless you apply for the proper permits (which always get turned down). There are 3 local cigar and pipe shops that lost their smoking lounges and the state refuses to allow them to re-open.
> You can't smoke in "any public area" which includes parks, sidewalks, and 25 feet within any door. So if you want to smoke outside it better be on your property or in the middle of the street, 25 feet away from doorways.
> Sin tax is outrageous, A pack of cigarettes is 12-17 bucks, a tin of frog morton after tax is 27 bucks, and a budget cigar a la Macanudo will be 10-15 bucks after tax.
> It is illegal to ship or receive loose leaf tobacco by mail. Making it a felony if I mail order pipe tobacco. Punishable up to a $10,000 fine and 5 years in prison.


You have got to be shittin' me.

Is it really that strict? How vigorously are these laws enforced?


----------



## Branzig

LGHT said:


> Wow I didn't know about that loose leaf law!! I wonder if they are trying to cut out people willing to roll there own cigars or something?


They claim it was put in place as part of the PACT act to keep tobacco out of the reach of children by internet ordering. Multiple pipe clubs have tried to get the law overturned but all cries fall on deaf ears and the fight to overturn the law is dead. It's obviously a way to keep tax revenue in the state and punish those trying to get around it. The sad thing is that they don't realize how hard it is to acquire certain tobaccos through a B&M. One of the state reps is a devout cigar smoker...so hand rolled premium cigars are exempt for now...talk about special interest and lobbyists at work...



Benton629 said:


> You have got to be shittin' me.
> 
> Is it really that strict? How vigorously are these laws enforced?


The public smoking laws are taken VERY seriously here. I have seen men smoking pipes in the park harassed, cuffed, fined, and their pipes confiscated by local police. I've seen someone walking on the sidewalk smoking a cigar forced to extinguish it, throw it away, and then was cited. In the outer counties you don't have to worry about it to much, but in the metros, forget about even bringing a pipe or stogie anywhere. It's pointless.

As far as the mail order law...I don't know how strict they are in enforcing it (and I don't really want to find out), but for the government it is a victory regardless because 99% of online retailers clearly state "we do not ship to Washington state."


----------



## Benton629

I am appalled by what I just learned. I knew tobacco was taxed to death everywhere, some places more than others, but the repressive social engineering in Washington really disturbs me. To criminalize behaviour in order to control the populace (and money) under the guise of protecting children is not new.
To think that people would be so heavy handed causes me to lose faith in society.


----------



## Branzig

Benton629 said:


> I am appalled by what I just learned. I knew tobacco was taxed to death everywhere, some places more than others, but the repressive social engineering in Washington really disturbs me. To criminalize behaviour in order to control the populace (and money) under the guise of protecting children is not new.
> To think that people would be so heavy handed causes me to lose faith in society.


Yeah, it's a bummer because otherwise I love living in Washington. It's really an awesome place. And obviously the laws aren't enough to make me move, so I guess they are winning haha.

I just find it super ironic that soon you will be able to walk down to your local corner shop here, buy some marijuana and that's cool, but mail order some pipe tobacco and you're a dirty felon! :biglaugh:


----------



## LGHT

Branzig said:


> I just find it super ironic that soon you will be able to walk down to your local corner shop here, buy some marijuana and that's cool, but mail order some pipe tobacco and you're a dirty felon! :biglaugh:


If you had as many "pipe heads" at "pot heads" you would be in the majority and they would probably allow it because that's a huge chunk of tax money they are counting on.

It's like they say if it doesn't make dollars it doesn't make sense..


----------



## Perfecto Dave

If you gave me a house...paid the taxes and gave me a salary of 10K a month I would not live in Calif. or Washington. Snobs..communists call them what you may but the entire west coast is in world of their own. Trying not to get too political but I don't like their tobacco laws one bit either. Buy and smoke all dope you want...no problem....fire up a good cigar and go to jail. WTF is wrong with that picture?:ask:
:loco: :wacko: 
:noidea: :dunno:
:smoke:
:kicknuts:


----------

